# Rolling Pin



## Graybeard (Sep 23, 2015)

I want to make a rolling pin for my granddaughter for her birthday. I'd like it to be the traditional roller style with the middle rolling and the two hand holds stationary. I see Woodcraft has a kit but I don't think that's necessary.

One idea is to turn the middle, then drill six inch deep holes in each end. Turn a dowel with a stop button in the end, then turn two handles. The dowel would then be epoxied into the holes and the handles would turn on the dowel.

Another idea would be to use a threaded rod to go all the way through everything. The handles would have an opening on each end for a lock nut to hold the rod and a plug cut to fill the end.

I'm not sure about washers or bearings.

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm not sure bout the rest of the ideas but the threaded rod seems like a bad idea. Wouldn't that chew up the inside after a while?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2015)

If you use a metal rod, make sure it is stainless (or something else that doesn't rust). Chuck


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't know much about this but think a piece of all thread would be to flexible along with what rip said unless you sleeved the inside. 

I would think you would be better off using a piece of round bar and just threading the very ends. 

Interested to hear what other say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 23, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I would think you would be better off using a piece of round bar and just threading the very ends.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Well, "nearly exactly" ... I wondered about setting a piece of rod in each end of the rolling pin (glued with epoxy, for example), and drilling the handles -- so that it's the handles that spin on the rod, not the center part of the rolling pin. It might not make any difference, just another way to arrange things.


----------



## justallan (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm liking Duncans idea for the reason that it may prove to be a pain drilling 12" through something and having things line up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 23, 2015)

Duncan, any ideas on how you'd keep the handles on? Maybe make a plug on the end of the handle and glue it shut? Would you use a washer between the handle and the pin itself?
This is sort of like the option I listed above only using a stainless rod instead of a wood dowel I think. Correct me if I'm wrong.
Agree on the drilling Allan.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 23, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Duncan, any ideas on how you'd keep the handles on? Maybe make a plug on the end of the handle and glue it shut? Would you use a washer between the handle and the pin itself?
> This is sort of like the option I listed above only using a stainless rod instead of a wood dowel I think. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> Agree on the drilling Allan.


You're right, I hadn't understood your dowel option.

I'd use a nylon (or PTFE or polypropylene) washer between the handles and the pin.

I'd drill a counterbore into the outside end of the handle so that after screwing on a washer/nut/locknut, I could insert a wooden plug to conceal the nuts. Which is probably what you said here -- in which case I agree 

All this said ... don't take my word for it, I've never made anything like this


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 23, 2015)

This was the demo at our last turning club meeting. In a nutshell, get it round but over sized, put a tenon on each end for drilling, drill from both ends then turn between centers to make the roller part, they are usually 2.5". Use a dowel the size of the hole you drilled and epoxy the handles on. The reason to tbc is you hole will wander, turning it again makes it centered.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 24, 2015)

Greg, thanks so much for that. I have to do that with my peppermill tops because a 1/4 drill bit wanders so much. Once it's squared up I can proceed.
Probably could use a stainless rod too? Did they use plastic washers between the handle and the pin?


----------



## TimR (Sep 24, 2015)

I've yet to make a rolling pin, but I've seen some demos, and I think this is how they attach the handle. Drill out the handle, perhaps 3/8" or 7/16", make a dowel with a pan head on one end, and then drill a recess in the rolling pin as described above, truing up the outside after drilling. Glue or pressfit the dowel in.




Edit: I suppose you could buy a dowel and just make the "button" or pan-head feature with a mortise in it to attach to the dowel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 24, 2015)

Did they add a washer Tim?
That's what I was thinking of doing, probably make the dowel and button out of hard maple and the handles out of walnut. The pin will be maple.


----------



## TimR (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't recall any washer. If pressing it in, or gluing, I'd probably just leave about 1/16" gap, max. Finish ahead of time before assembly, hit that area with a bit of wax where it might rub and fuhgettaboutit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

